# macbook wont startup just blue screen



## tobylovegrove (May 23, 2011)

i have tried starting up in safe mode the screen remains blue and the loading wheel comes up then screen flashes back to blue screen and repeats.

before this happened i changed the account setting on my mac thinking that at startup i would need to enter my password to log onto computer i also chaged the other users option to no read no write as i clicked the lock to make the chages the rainbow wheel came up and that box crashed i could still access the rest of the computer eg harddive etc. after 10 mins of rainbow wheel i decided to try and hard reset the computer since then i have only been able to get the blue screen at startup and info that could help me change what i have done and access my mac again would be greatly appreciated or i will have to go down to the mac store and hope that they can help me.

thanks in advance


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I have a feeling that you will have to reinstall the OS. Messing with permissions is a big no-no, and now you know why. By changing the permissions you did, the OS is no longer able to work as it needs to, thus being unable to start up. Never change permissions unless you have a specific need to, and have detailed instructions to follow.


----------

